# Công ty sản xuất và cung cấp hộp nhựa đựng trái cây



## Sale1rvc (1 Tháng sáu 2021)

Để đóng gói các loại trái cây và rau củ thành các trọng lượng như 250g, 250g, 500g, 1000g thì hộp nhựa trái cây  là giải pháp để đảm bảo vệ sinh cũng như bảo quản nông sảm hiệu quả.





Mua hộp nhựa trái cây tại RVC sẽ có mức giá sỉ cạnh tranh nhất thị trường TPHCM, bởi RVC sản xuất đồng loạt hộp nhựa với số lượng lớn, thiết bị công nghệ và máy móc hiện đại, hàng luôn có sẵn để đáp ứng nhu cầu kịp thời của khách hàng.

Được thiết kế tỉ mỉ và chắc chắn, *hộp nhựa trong jadebox* giúp nông sản của bạn bắt mắt hơn. Giảm tỷ lệ hư hỏng của nông sản khi bảo quản, vận chuyển trong thời gian dài với điều kiện nhiệt độ khắc nghiệt.




Nhờ các lỗ thoát khí giúp trái cây không bị hấp hơi, tránh tình trạng hư hỏng. Bởi bảo quản trái cây trong môi trường kín sẽ dẫn đến quá trình chênh lệch nhiệt độ giữa bên trong và bên ngoài bao bì. Quá trình này sẽ dẫn đến đọng sương trên bề mặt sản phẩm gây ra hiện tượng trái cây bị úng, hư hỏng.

Được sản xuất bằng chất liệu nhựa PET, giúp hộp luôn cứng cáp, chắc chắn có thể chịu được va đập khi vận chuyển mà vẫn bảo quản được trái cây tốt.

Nhà cung cấp hộp nhựa đựng trái cây
Công ty TNHH RVC
Địa chỉ: số 11, đường số 7, p Hiệp Bình Chánh, quận Thủ Đức, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: 0283 726 3146 – Hotline 0975 663 984


----------

